# Touch Probe Plans



## papermaker (Jun 10, 2014)

Looking to make a touch probe for my CNC x2 mini mill. Has anyone done this or no of a good set of plans to use.


----------



## woodguy (Jun 10, 2014)

Assuming you mean  Z zero setting probe - Lots of people have done it - Google auto zero probe plans or auto zero plate plans and you'll get a number of links to explore.


----------



## fixit (Jun 11, 2014)

http://rick.sparber.org/nceef.pdf or go here http://rick.sparber.org/ma.htm for tons of good information.

fixit


----------

